

Expedia makes American flights harder to find - kgrin
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap_travel/20101223/ap_tr_ge/us_travel_brief_expedia_american_airlines

======
kgrin
Could this be construed as anti-competitive behavior? (Effectively colluding
with Orbitz?)

